# la cuestión que me aplicaban



## Heredianista

WARNING: The following passage describes torture. 

I'm confused by the following sentence in the passage below: 
*“Y también la cuestión que me aplicaban, la electricidad por todo el cuerpo.”*






I don't understand what it means. I'm trying to work it out, but I can't think of what the translation should be. A literal translation makes no sense, but that's all I can come up with: 

"*And also, the issue that they applied to me*, electricity throughout the body."

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Quirce

Aquí "cuestión" se entiende como "tratamiento" (tortura).


----------



## Heredianista

I found this definition:

cuestión de tormento

1. f. Der. Averiguación, inquisición o pesquisa de la verdad, que se practicabadando tormento al presunto culpable inconfeso.

Source: http://dle.rae.es/?id=Bb1zrQ1#KxtAmh4

So I imagine that the correct translation would be:

"*And also, the torture that they subjected me to:* electricity throughout the body."

(I would have deleted this post altogether but I can't figure out how.)


----------



## Heredianista

Quirce said:


> Aquí "cuestión" se entiende como "tratamiento" (tortura).



Thank you! We posted at the same time. : )


----------



## boroman

Puede ser que está con los ojos vendados como dice varios renglones más abajo y no lo puede definir.


----------



## Magazine

What I understand here, Heredia, is that he is saying: 

First all those insults and words and threats...ect. 

...and then the matter/fact of applying electricity to every part of my body. 

So like the threats _and_ the electricity together wore worse than just one of the two. 

I believe this is probably an illiterate person, so the comma he used is not really in its place.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Al menos por acá, popularmente se usa "cuestión" para referirse a una cosa/objeto, cuyo nombre no se sabe/recuerda o cuya descripción es complicada: sácate esa cuestión = sácate eso que tienes puesto...

Later addition: Me inclino a creer que el relator se refiere al aparato con el que le aplicaban electricidad.


----------



## Heredianista

Oldy Nuts said:


> Al menos por acá, popularmente se usa "cuestión" para referirse a una cosa/objeto, cuyo nombre no se sabe/recuerda o cuya descripción es complicada: sácate esa cuestión = sácate eso que tienes puesto...
> 
> Later addition: Me inclino a creer que el relator se refiere al aparato con el que le aplicaban electricidad.



Ohhhhhhh. Hmm. How can I know for sure? 

And if that's the case, what would be the word for it in English?

Thank all of you so much for your help. I'm not sure what to do now, though, as I don't know which of the options above is most likely an accurate translation.

Right now I've incorporated all three ideas, but I'll have to choose between "thing" and "tortire" at some point. 

"And then there was *the torture they subjected me to* [or _*the thing they put on me*_]: electricity throughout the body. That [routine] is frequently repeated."


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sería interesante saber de un ecuatoriano si por allá también usan "cuestión" para referirse a una "cosa". He vuelto a leer tres veces todo el párrafo, y me hace mucho más sentido interpretarlo como "and also that thing they put on me, electricity through all my body". Y siento haber confundido más la discusión, ya que con el tema que estás traduciendo tienes más que suficiente pero, para ser franco, las otras interpretaciones propuestas me resultan forzadas.


----------



## Heredianista

Oldy Nuts said:


> Sería interesante saber de un ecuatoriano si por allá también usan "cuestión" para referirse a una "cosa". He vuelto a leer tres veces todo el párrafo, y me hace mucho más sentido interpretarlo como "and also that thing they put on me, electricity through all my body". Y siento haber confundido más la discusión, ya que con el tema que estás traduciendo tienes más que suficiente pero, para ser franco, las otras interpretaciones propuestas me resultan forzadas.



Gracias, Oldy Nuts. A lo mejor tienes razón. 

Donde están lo ecuatorian@s?!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Tal vez mejor: "... on me, (with) electricity all over my body".


----------



## anahiseri

Heredianista said:


> cuestión de tormento
> 
> 1. f. Der. Averiguación, inquisición o pesquisa de la verdad, que se practicaba dando tormento al presunto culpable inconfeso.


Well, according to this, it would be something like:
"the questioning / interrogation / inquiry  they applied on me, electricity. . ."


----------



## Oldy Nuts

We need someone from Ecuador...


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Al principio pensé en que "_cuestión_" era "_asunto_" o "_interrogante_", pero esa coma partiendo lo que parece ser una oración larga era —y es— el problema principal.
Ahora, después de replantéarmelo, pienso que sí son dos oraciones (no una) unidas adecuadamente por la coma y que la palabra "cuestión" significa "cosa", como en la pregunta latinoamericana (del norte y centroamérica, probablemente) que dice "_¿*Qué *es esa cuestión?_" ("_¿Qué es esa cosa?_").

*No confundir "_*Qué *es esa cuestión_" con "_*Cuál *es la cuestión_".


----------



## Heredianista

MiguelitOOO said:


> Al principio pensé en que "_cuestión_" era "_asunto_" o "_interrogante_", pero esa coma partiendo lo que parece ser una oración larga era —y es— el problema principal.
> Ahora, después de replantéarmelo, pienso que sí son dos oraciones (no una) unidas adecuadamente por la coma y que la palabra "cuestión" significa "cosa", como en la pregunta latinoamericana (del norte y centroamérica, probablemente) que dice "_¿*Qué *es esa cuestión?_" ("_¿Qué es esa cosa?_").
> 
> *No confundir "_*Qué *es esa cuestión_" con "_*Cuál *es la cuestión_".



Thank you. I am, at least in this moment, going to go with this interpretation: 

” And then there was *the thing they put on me*: electricity throughout my body. That [routine] is frequently repeated."

I am grateful for all of your insights!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Well, if "cuestión" is used for "cosa" in Chile and also in México, I think you made the right choice. And I don't envy this job of yours.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Oldy Nuts said:


> Well, if "cuestión" is used for "cosa" in Chile and also in México


Aquí, el que la palabra "cuestión" signifique "cosa" es ultra-super-extremadamente-raro, por no decir que inexistente; pero el contexto pide a gritos ese significado que sí puede tener.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Por lo que veo, leí mal tu mensaje anterior. Creí entender que la "pregunta latinoamericana" _¿qué es esa cuestión?_ con el significado de _¿qué es esa cosa?_ se usaba en México. Pero veo que al menos concordamos en que sí parece lógico darle este significado en este caso puntual. Espero no haberte malinterpretado de nuevo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Oldy Nuts said:


> Por lo que veo, leí mal tu mensaje anterior. Creí entender que la "pregunta latinoamericana" _¿qué es esa cuestión?_ con el significado de _¿qué es esa cosa?_ se usaba en México. Pero veo que al menos concordamos en que sí parece lógico darle este significado en este caso puntual. Espero no haberte malinterpretado de nuevo.


Me refiero a que aunque es muy extraña, como pregunta sí existe la acepción, pero nunca como afirmación (la afirmación sería el uso no mexicano).


----------



## Magazine

Heredianista said:


> So I imagine that the correct translation would be:
> 
> "*And also, the torture that they subjected me to:* electricity throughout the body."
> 
> (I would have deleted this post altogether but I can't figure out how.)


I think this is the right choice, whatever "cuestión" might refer to, it _is_ a method of torture, so I would go with your suggestion .


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Como se lee en el texto reproducido por Heredianista en su mensaje inicial, el narrador fue sometido a varias formas de tortura diferentes, por lo que decir que la aplicación de electricidad era "la" tortura no me parece lógico ni correcto. Aunque insisto: necesitamos la opinión de alguien de Ecuador para dilucidar el tema y no seguir dándonos vuelta en los mismos argumentos, basados en el uso que se da a las palabras en distintos países distintos al país del narrador.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Es que el uso de "cuestión" para referirse a un objeto o aparato *difícil de describir* (por la razón que sea) existe. El problema es dar ejemplos porque la palabra se usa como un "comodín" por parte de las personas que la emplean, que regularmente tienen un vocabulario "flojo" en cuanto a hacer descripciones se refiere.
El único ejemplo auténtico de este uso no habitual y que no deja lugar a dudas es de nacionalidad chilena (unas estructuras en Antofagasta *muy difíciles de describir*), aunque vuelvo a lo mismo de que también existe en otras partes de latinoamérica:


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Aunque falta el ecuatoriano, aparecieron dos ejemplos dominicanos contundentes (ya con esto dejo mi obsesión):


> _Unos los llaman Pen Drive, otros Memoria, algunos Usb key y hay quien diga pásame la cuestión esa, pero lo cierto es que no sólo en la República Dominicana se ha popularizado el uso de estos instrumentos tecnológicos._


Tech Tipz: Usb Flash Drives
Y en el foro de idiomas *TuBabel*:


> petrinky dice:
> _¡Pásame la cuestión esa!_
> Enviada hace aprox 1 año


tuBabel.com - definición de "cuestión" en Rep. Dominicana es "cosa"


----------



## fredito67

"Y también la cuestión que me aplicaban, la electricidad por todo el cuerpo" se refiere al instrumento de tortura que usaban, podría ser la pistola de descarga eléctrica que enviaba electricidad por todo el cuerpo.
cuestión = instrumento de descarga eléctrica usado en torturas. En Ecuador el argot popular usa "esa cuestión, esa vaina" para referirse a algún dispositivo, instrumento, aparato.
"and also the (electric) device that was applied to me, the electricity through my body"


----------



## Magazine

> Aunque insisto: necesitamos la opinión de alguien de Ecuador para dilucidar el tema y no seguir dándonos vuelta en los mismos argumentos, basados en el uso que se da a las palabras en distintos países distintos al país del narrador.


Muchas gracias fredito, tu respuesta ha sido de gran ayuda, estoy seguro.


----------



## Tevie

Me parece que aquí "cuestión" es el tema que se habla o que nos interesa. (issue, matter) 

Se usa muy habitualmente en muchísimos contextos "La cuestión es que no sé donde perdí el dinero" "La cuestión es haberme enamorado de tí" "La cuestión fue verme con el brazo enyesado" "La cuestión es que me pegaban cada vez que se les antojaba"

Ese libro que estás traduciendo está mal escrito y eso no facilita las cosas.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Yo propuse, en el mensaje número 7, que me parecía que "cuestión" se estaba usando en el sentido de "cosa", como popularmente se hace en Chile. O sea, al aparato/dispositivo que se usó para aplicar electricidad al torturado. Posteriormente, nuestro tenaz buscador MiguelitOOO se preocupó de encontrar varios ejemplos que muestran que el uso de "cuestión" por "cosa" existe en algunas otras partes. Y finalmente apareció un ecuatoriano, fredito67, quien corroboró , en el mensaje número 24, que el argot popular de Ecuador, se usa "esa cuestión" para referirse a "algún dispositivo, instrumento, aparato", e incluso opina que en el caso consultado, "la cuestión que me aplicaban" se refiere al instrumento de tortura que usaban.

Entiendo que esta opinión de un ecuatoriano zanja definitivamente la discusión, por lo que proponer ahora que "la cuestión" se refiere al tema de que se habla es intentar empezar de nuevo toda la discusión.


----------



## Tevie

Oldy Nuts said:


> Yo propuse, en el mensaje número 7, que me parecía que "cuestión" se estaba usando en el sentido de "cosa", como popularmente se hace en Chile. O sea, al aparato/dispositivo que se usó para aplicar electricidad al torturado. Posteriormente, nuestro tenaz buscador MiguelitOOO se preocupó de encontrar varios ejemplos que muestran que el uso de "cuestión" por "cosa" existe en algunas otras partes. Y finalmente apareció un ecuatoriano, fredito67, quien corroboró , en el mensaje número 24, que el argot popular de Ecuador, se usa "esa cuestión" para referirse a "algún dispositivo, instrumento, aparato", e incluso opina que en el caso consultado, "la cuestión que me aplicaban" se refiere al instrumento de tortura que usaban.
> 
> Entiendo que esta opinión de un ecuatoriano zanja definitivamente la discusión, por lo que proponer ahora que "la cuestión" se refiere al tema de que se habla es intentar empezar de nuevo toda la discusión.



Justamente hice mi aporte porque consideró que el resto de las interpretaciones estaban mal encaminadas al relacionar "cuestión" con una cosa determinada cuando, a mi criterio, solo sirve para estructurar el discurso

No hay necesidad de que nadie continúe aportando al tema si no le interesa.


----------



## Heredianista

fredito67 said:


> "Y también la cuestión que me aplicaban, la electricidad por todo el cuerpo" se refiere al instrumento de tortura que usaban, podría ser la pistola de descarga eléctrica que enviaba electricidad por todo el cuerpo.
> cuestión = instrumento de descarga eléctrica usado en torturas. En Ecuador el argot popular usa "esa cuestión, esa vaina" para referirse a algún dispositivo, instrumento, aparato.
> "and also the (electric) device that was applied to me, the electricity through my body"



Mil gracias, fredito67! I am so grateful for your participation!


----------



## Domingo Alvarez

Heredianista said:


> WARNING: The following passage describes torture.
> 
> I'm confused by the following sentence in the passage below:
> *“Y también la cuestión que me aplicaban, la electricidad por todo el cuerpo.”*
> 
> View attachment 27504
> 
> I don't understand what it means. I'm trying to work it out, but I can't think of what the translation should be. A literal translation makes no sense, but that's all I can come up with:
> 
> "*And also, the issue that they applied to me*, electricity throughout the body."
> 
> Thank you for your assistance.





Heredianista said:


> WARNING: The following passage describes torture.
> 
> I'm confused by the following sentence in the passage below:
> *“Y también la cuestión que me aplicaban, la electricidad por todo el cuerpo.”*
> 
> View attachment 27504
> 
> I don't understand what it means. I'm trying to work it out, but I can't think of what the translation should be. A literal translation makes no sense, but that's all I can come up with:
> 
> "*And also, the issue that they applied to me*, electricity throughout the body."
> 
> Thank you for your assistance.




I think that whoever wrote this passage might have meant to say this: "...Y también la cuestión era que me aplicaban electricidad por todo el cuerpo", which I would translate as follows: "And the thing/snag/trouble/worst/issue etc was that they applied/would apply electricity all over my body."


----------



## Oldy Nuts

The text that Heredianista is translating refers to things that happened in Ecuador. And in message #24, fredito67 from Ecuador explained that in his country _esa cuestión_ is jargon for _algún dispositivo, instrumento, aparato_. And that _la cuestión que me aplicaban_ refers to _el instrumento de tortura que usaban_.


----------



## Magazine

Oldy Nuts said:


> The text that Heredianista is translating refers to things that happened in Ecuador. And in message #24, fredito67 from Ecuador explained that in his country _esa cuestión_ is jargon for _algún dispositivo, instrumento, aparato_. And that _la cuestión que me aplicaban_ refers to _el instrumento de tortura que usaban_.



Indeed, and I think if _he_ says so that should be it. Fredito, thanks again for your input


----------



## Tevie

Domingo Alvarez said:


> I think that whoever wrote this passage might have meant to say this: "...Y también la cuestión era que me aplicaban electricidad por todo el cuerpo", which I would translate as follows: "And the thing/snag/trouble/worst/issue etc was that they applied/would apply electricity all over my body."


Yo estoy de acuerdo con tu sugerencia.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Magazine said:


> Indeed, and I think if _he_ says so that should be it. Fredito, thanks again for your input


Gracias por tu apoyo, Magazine. Desgraciadamente, parecece que hay varios para quienes no vale nada el hecho de que un ecutoriano diga que en Ecuador (donde transcurren los hechos) se use popularmente "cuestión" para expresar "instrumento/aparato".

Creo que me voy a dar por vencido y dejar que sigan apareciendo mensajes insistiendo en que la interpretación correcta de la frase es "la cuestión *era* que me aplicaban...", ignorando la explicación de un ecuatoriano e ignorando también la coma que hay en el original: *“Y también la cuestión que me aplicaban, la electricidad por todo el cuerpo.” *Menos mal que parece que Heredianista eligió finalmente quedarse con la interpretación de Fredito.


----------

